# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Άλλη] Προβλημα με ψυγειο General Electric TBG16JAZCRWH

## Antonis1988

Kαλησπερα στην κοινοτητα

Θα ηθελα να αναφερω αρχικα το ιστορικο του ψυγειου μου.Πριν ενα χρονο διαπιστωσα χαμηλη αποδοση του ψυγειου(-5 καταψυξη και 15 συντηρηση). Καλεσα τον ψυκτικο και διαπιστωθηκε ελλειψη φρεον οποτε και πραγματοποιηθηκε πληρωση. Το ψυγειο ξεκινησε να λειτουργει αψογα οταν μετα απο 2 μηνες ειδα οτι στην συντηρηση η θερμοκρασια δεν ηαν σωστη. Συνεχως εδειχνε 9 με 10 βαθμους. Ξανακαλεσα τον ψυκτικο και διαπιστωσε οτι τα δυο κλιξον ειχα σκασει.Το ενα κλιξον ειναι για τον ανεμιστηρα και το αλλο για την αντισταση αποψυξης.Σωστα? Λογω ενός προβλήματος υγειας που είχε εκείνο τον καιρο μου εδειξε ποια ηταν,τα αγορασα και τα αντικατεστησα μονος μου. Το ψυγειο λειτουργουσε αψογα σχεδον για ενα χρονο
Μετα απο μεγαλο διαστημα και συγκεκριμενα τον μαρτιο του 2020 παρατηρησα οτι η συντηρηση και παλι δεν ηταν σωστη. Ανοιξα την πλατη της καταψυξης και διαπιστωσα "χιονι" στην σερπαντινα και παγο στην εξοδο που φευγουν τα νερα οταν λιωνουν οι παγοι. Ο ψυκτικος μου ειχε προτεινει να αλλαξω την αντισταση αποψυξης αλλα δεν την ειχα αλλαξει καθως παρακολουθουσα τον ψυγειο για μεγαλο διαστημα και λειτουργουσε σωστα. Μετρησα την αντισταση και δεν μου δειχνει απειρο αλλα καποια Ωhm που σημαινει οτι λειτουργει σωστα. Βεβαια καλου κακου την αντικατεστησα ετσι για το γαμωτο. Το ψυγειο ξεκινησε να λειτουργει κανονικα αλλα μετα απο μια εβδομαδα παλι τα ιδια. Σκεφτηκα οτι προφανως λειτουργησε ισια ισα μεχρι να ξαναπιασει παγο η σεραντινα και η εξοδος των υγρων. Εφοσον η αντισταση πλεον ειναι καινουργια σημαινει οτι δεν φταιει η αντισταση. Κατι δεν επιτρεπει να τροφοδοτηθει η αντισταση αποψυξης ωστε να θερμανθει και να λιωσουν οι παγοι. 
Δεν ξερω. Να ειναι το κλιξον που αλλαξα πριν καποιο διαστημα?Ο χρονοδιακοπτης αποψυξης??

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια στην επιλυση του προβληματος μου

----------


## nyannaco

Την πρώτη φορά, όταν συμπλήρωσε φρέον, βρέθηλκε και αποκαταστάθηκε η δοαρροή; 'Η απλά συμπλήρωσε; Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, εξακολουθεί να χάνει, έστω και αργά, και αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Antonis1988

δεν χάνει φρεον. Η κατάψυξη είναι στους - 19..Η συντήρηση δεν λειτουργεί σωστα γιατί όπως ανέφερα πιάνει χιόνι η σερπαντινα και γενικά η πλάτη πίσω από την κατάψυξη με αποτέλεσμα να μην γίνεται σωστή κυκλοφορία του ψυχρού αέρα μέσα στη συντήρηση. Αυτό πιυ σκέφτομαι ειβαι ότι δεν τροφοδοτείται η αντίσταση αποψυξης για να λιώσουν οι πάγοι. Παρακολούθησα κ το σωληνάκι πίσω από το ψυγείο οταν σταματάει για να γίνει η απόψυξη κ δεν είδα να στάζει ούτε σταγόνα που σημαίνει ότι δεν λιώνουν οι πάγοι

Εννοείται αποκατασταθηκε η διαρροη του φρεον.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Ξαναπαγώνει  το  νερό  από  το  λιωμένο  πάγο  στην  αποχέτευση  με  αποτέλεσμα  να  κλείνει  και  να  γίνεται  πια  μόνο  συσσώρευση πάγου.
Ένα κομμάτι  αντίσταση  σιλικόνης  παράλληλα  με  την  αντίσταση  απόψυξης  στην  αρχή  τη  σωλήνας  αποχέτευσης  είναι  η  λύση.
Μου  έχει  τύχει σε  δυο  ψυγεία.

----------


## Antonis1988

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η αντίσταση είναι τοποθετημένη πάνω σε μια λαμα από την οποία φεύγει ένα κομμάτι σιδερακι το οποίο πάει και μπαίνει μέχρι 10 πόντους στη αποχέτευση. Όταν πυρωνει η αντίσταση λογικά πυρώνεται κ αυτο το λαμακι που θα έπρεπε να λιώνει ότι πάγο βρίσκεται μέσα στην αποχέτευση.

Πάντως σήμερα βρήκα και τον χρόνο διακοπτη αποψυξης. Τον έκανα μια περιστροφή ώσπου να ακουστεί το κλικ και έχοντας ένα πολυμετρο μέτρησα 220 προς την αντίσταση κ έβαλα το χέρι μ κάτω από την αντίσταση. Η αντίσταση ενεργοποιεί ται κανονικά. Τι να πω. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να φταίει. Δεν έχω ξαναβρεθεί σε τέτοιο αδιέξοδο. Δεν ξέρω μήπως είναι το κλιξον. Μια πιάνει μια δεν πιανει;;;

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Ανεβασε φωτο συντηρησης και καταψυξης.

----------


## Antonis1988

https://files.fm/u/8steuk9m

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Το ψυγειο σού εχει πάνω την καταψυξη και κατω την συντηρηση? Η συντηρηση παιρνει ψυξη μεσω αεραγωγου και ελεγχεται απο ταμπερ? Για τις αποψυξεις εχει μηχανικο χρονοδιακοπτη ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> δεν χάνει φρεον. Η κατάψυξη είναι στους - 19..Εννοείται αποκατασταθηκε η διαρροη του φρεον.


Που στο επισκεύασε στο σπίτι? ή πήρε την συσκευή στο μαγαζί.
Κατά την γνώμη μου κάνε το απόψυξη ξανακλείσε τα όλα . Και δες για την 1η μέρα λειτουργίας του *αν η συντήρηση* φτάνει με αμεσότητα στις επιθυμητές θερμοκρασίες και μπορεί να διακόπτει (από θερμοστάτη παύσεις / περιοδικές) και ότι δεν δουλεύει πολύ περισσότερο από ότι όταν ήταν σε καλή κατάσταση παλιότερα . Δεν θα επικεντρωθείς στην θερμοκρασία κατάψυξης , *αλλά στην θερμοκρασία συντήρησης* και την αμεσότητα *για την 1η μέρα* (χωρίς να ανοίγεις συχνά τις πόρτες).

https://www.partselect.com/Models/TBG16JAZCRWH/
το μαύρο σωληνοειδές (σαν κάγκελα) εξάρτημα κάτω στο μοτέρ αν έχει σκόνες καθάρισμα και αν δουλεύουν οι ανεμιστήρες κοντά στο μοτέρ .

----------


## Antonis1988

Σωστά. πάνω κατάψυξη και κάτω συντήρηση. Ναι μέσω αεραγωγου χωρίς έλεγχο ταμπερ. Νσι με χρονοδιακοπτης γίνονται οι αποψύξεις. Τον βρήκα κιόλας κ τον πείραξα για να ελέγξω αν περνάει τάση στην αντίσταση.

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Η θερμοκρασια της συντηρησης με τι ελεγχεται με θερμοστατη?

----------


## Antonis1988

Σωστά με θερμοστάτη με διαβάθμιση από το 1 έως το 9

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Κανεις μια κάλη αποψυξη ωστε να λιωσει ο παγος απο το στοιχείο και την λεκανη της καταψυξης. Ριχνεις νερο στην λεκανη της καταψυξης και παρατηρέις αν τρεχέι το νερο στο δοχειο του συμπιεστη.

Το βαζεις σε λειτουργια στο max (θερμοστατη κατάψυξης+συντήρησης). Μετα απο 6 ωρες μετρας θερμοκρασια κατάψυξης και συντήρησης. Στην καταψυξη πρεπει να εχεις τουλαχιστον -15 καί στην συντήρηση 4-5. Χαμηλωνεις τον θερμοστατη να δεις αν θα κοψει το μοτερ. Αν με τις θερμοκρασιες εισαι οκ ελεγχεις με την σειρα χρονοδιακοπτη, ανεμιστηρα + κλιξον αν εχει, θερμοστατη αποψυξης, θερμοασφαλεια, αντίσταση. 

Υ.Γ.1. Ελέγχεις καλωδιωσεις και διακοπτή πορτας.
Υ.Γ.2 Οποιοδηποτε εξαρτημα έχεις αλλαξει μεχρι στιγμής βεβαιωσου οτι πηρες το αντίστοιχο με τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικά.
Υ.Γ.3 Οταν καιγεται το κλιξον ή η θερμοασφαλεια καλα ειναι να αντικαθίστανται και τα 2.
Υ.Γ.5 Παρατηρησε αν πάγωνει η ανναροφηση εκει που συνδεεται με το συμπιεστη.
Υ.Γ.6 Σε περιπτωση που στην καταψυξη υπαρχουν γριλιες αεραγωγων (πατος) και στην συντήρηση πανω μερος μεσα απο την πόρτα, πρεπει να ελεγξεις σχολαστικα αν υπαρχει παγος.. την εχω πατήσει να μην γινεται σωστα η ανακυκλοφορια του αερα προς την συντηρηση.

----------


## Antonis1988

Η θερμόασφάλεια που ακριβως βρισκεται; Ολα τα αλλα τα έχω ελέγξει. Μετά από απόψυξη πραγματικά είδα αυτές τις θερμοκρασίες. Χαμηλωσα θερμοστάτη έκοψε αμέσως. Χρονοδιακοπτης:έκανα μια περιστροφή έκοψε και ενεργοποιηθηκε η αντίσταση αποψυξης.. Ανεμιστήρας δουλεύει. Τωρα αν τα κλιξον είχαν θέμα λογικά δεν θα ανοιγοκλειναν ώστε να δώσει πχ τάση στην αντίσταση.
Οταν λες η αναροφηση που συνδέεται με τον συμπιεστή;; οΏ½οΏ½

Συγγνώμη για τις αποριες απλά ότι έχω μαθει τα έχω μαθει σε διάστημα 1 μηνα κ αυτά με αρκετό ψάξιμο σε φόρουμ και ασχολια προσωπική...

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Ο χρονοδιακοπτης ειναι ο εργοστασιακος? Μήπως ο ανεμιστηρας σου σταματα να δουλεύει και δεν εχεις ψυξη στην συντήρηση? Οταν δεν εχεις καλη συντηρηση (αρχικο στάδιο προβλήματος) η καταψυξη τι θερμοκρασια εχει? Η αναρροφηφη ειναι ο δροσερός σωληνας που συνδεεται στον συμπιεστη. Στις φωτο δεν διακρινω θερμοασφαλεια. Καπου είναι... αν ηταν κομμένη δεν θα ζεσταινέ η αντίσταση, οποτε την αφήνεις προς το παρον. Επισης, σν ο ανεμιστηρας ενεργοποιειται με διακοπτη πορτας βεβαισου οτι ενεργοποιειται σωστα. Μηπως η πορτα σου ειναι κρεμασμενη και δεν τον παταέι καλα? Μηπως τα λαστιχα της πορτας δεν εφαπτουν , μπαινει υγρασια στο χωρο και παγώνει?
Υ.Γ. Σε μια φωτο διακρινω 2 θερμοστατες αποψυξης (βαρελακια να στο πω απλα). Με ποιο τροπο τα ελεγξες? 2 θερμοστάτες αποψυξης??

----------


## Antonis1988

> Ο χρονοδιακοπτης ειναι ο εργοστασιακος? Μήπως ο ανεμιστηρας σου σταματα να δουλεύει και δεν εχεις ψυξη στην συντήρηση? Οταν δεν εχεις καλη συντηρηση (αρχικο στάδιο προβλήματος) η καταψυξη τι θερμοκρασια εχει? Η αναρροφηφη ειναι ο δροσερός σωληνας που συνδεεται στον συμπιεστη. Στις φωτο δεν διακρινω θερμοασφαλεια. Καπου είναι... αν ηταν κομμένη δεν θα ζεσταινέ η αντίσταση, οποτε την αφήνεις προς το παρον. Επισης, σν ο ανεμιστηρας ενεργοποιειται με διακοπτη πορτας βεβαισου οτι ενεργοποιειται σωστα. Μηπως η πορτα σου ειναι κρεμασμενη και δεν τον παταέι καλα? Μηπως τα λαστιχα της πορτας δεν εφαπτουν , μπαινει υγρασια στο χωρο και παγώνει?
> Υ.Γ. Σε μια φωτο διακρινω 2 θερμοστατες αποψυξης (βαρελακια να στο πω απλα). Με ποιο τροπο τα ελεγξες? 2 θερμοστάτες αποψυξης??


Ο χρονοδιακοπτης είναι ο εργοστασιακός.. Τους θερμοστάτες σαν θερμοστάτες δεν τους έχω ελέγξει. Τους είχα αλλάξει πριν ένα χρόνο. Είχαν σκάσει οι δύο που είχε από "μαμα". Το μόνο που έκανα σας ckeck ήταν να βάλω πολυμετρο στα δύο σκρα της αντίστασης και περισρεφονταε τον χρόνο διακοπτη να δω αν έρχεται τάση. Εφόσον ήρθε σκέφτηκα ότι είναι περιττό να κοιτάξω τα βαρελάκια.
Το τελευταίο ερώτημα σου είναι κάτι που με προβληματίζει και εμένα αρκετά. Έχοντας ψάξει σε Forum, video κλπ κλπ πουθενά δεν είδα να υπάρχουν 2 βαρελάκια. Γιατί να υπάρχουν 2;;Η σύνδεση τους είναι σε σειρά;;; Κάπως έτσι καταλαβαίνω εγώ βλέποντας τα. θα μπορούσα να βάλω μονάχα ένα; Δεν θέλω να κάνω κάποιο λάθος αν αντί 2 συνδέσω ένα.

Υ. Γ Την Κυριακή είχα βγάλει το ψυγειο από την πρίζα. Ελιωσα ότι "χιόνι" είχε μαζευτεί και ελάχιστο πάγο στην τρύπα που οδηγεί τα νερά κάτω στο πιατάκι. Στη συνέχεια έκανα τις δοκιμές με τον χρόνοδιακοπτη να δω αν ενεργοποιεί ται η αντίσταση. Το ψυγειο έμεινε εκτός πρίζας ένα μισαωρο+. Αυτό έγινε γύρω στης 13:00.Απο εκεί τη στιγμή κ μετά αφού το εβαλα  στη πριζα μέχρι και πριν από λίγο η κατάψυξη είναι - 20 και η συντήρηση παίζει από 3,5-5,2..Το κοιτάω κάθε 1 ώρα από την Κυριακή.

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Είσαι βέβαιος ότι στην συντήρηση έχει θερμοστάτη και όχι ταμπερ?
Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις φωτο από τον πάτο της κατάψυξης και τον ουρανό της συντήρησης?
Ο πάγος στην τρύπα σε πόσο χρόνο δημιουργείται?

Χρονοδιακόπτης: αναζήτησε τον χρονοδιακόπτη στο ιντερνετ ,δες τους κύκλους και τους χρόνους απόψυξης. Πάρτον στο χέρι βάλε πολύμετρο στα άκρα που ενεργοποιούν την απόψυξη και μέτρησε αν οι χρόνοι είναι σωστοί. 
Θερμοστάτες: μετά την αλλαγή των θερμοστατών δούλεψε το ψυγείο σου για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα?
Θερμοστάτες απόψυξης: ίσως να χρησιμοποιεί 2 ο κατασκευαστής. Ναι σε σειρά είναι και να τους αφήσεις ως έχει.

----------

